# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  إشكال في كلام الشيخ ابن العثيمين في مسألة قتل أطفال ونساء محاربي الكفار

## مطيع باكرمان

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
كنت قد سمعت لفضيلة الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله أنه يقول بجواز استهداف وقتل أطفال ونساء الكفار المحاربين إذا استهدفوا هم نساءنا وأطفالنا ، واستدل على ذلك بقوله عز وجل : ( وإن عاقبتم فعاقبوا بمثل ما عوقبتم به ) وأن ذلك فيه نكاية بالعدو !! 
فهل سبق ابن عثيمين من قال بهذا القول . حيث أنه يرد عليه بعض الإشكالات :
أن العدو إذا انتهك أعراض المسلمات ، فهل يجوز لنا أن ننتهك أعراضهم بالمثل ؟ العثيمين رحمه الله أجاب عن هذا الإشكال بأن إنتهاك الأعراض منهي عنه لذاته .
ألا يرد عليه أيضاً أن استهداف النساء والأطفال غير المقاتلين منهي عنه لذاته ؟! 
أرجو الإفادة وجزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله

ما الفرق بين المنهي عنه لذاته والمنهي عنه لغيره؟

----------


## مطيع باكرمان

جزاك الله خيراً أخي الكريم ( أبو مالك العوضي ) 
قصدت بالمنهي عنه لذاته ما ورد النهي بشأنه مستقلاً ، ومعلومة الأحاديث الواردة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في النهي عن قتل النساء أو الأطفال ، فهل استهداف العدو لأطفالنا يبيح لنا استهداف نساءهم وأطفالهم من باب الرد بالمثل

----------


## أبو الحسن الأثري

أحضر المصدر بارك الله فيك .

----------


## مطيع باكرمان

أخي الكريم ( أبو الحسن الأثري ) حفظك الله ، هذا هو نص كلام ابن عثيمين رحمه الله :
قال الشيخ رحمه الله:[ عن ابن عمر  أن النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم رأى امرأة مقتولة في بعض مغازيه، فأنكر قتل النساء والصبيان. متفق عليه.
	ففي هذا الحديث، دليل على فوائد: الأول ........  
الثاني: تحريم قتل النساء والصبيان في الحرب .. الأصل أنه لا يجوز أن تقصد قتل النساء والذرية لهذا الحديث، ولأن الرسول أنكر قتل المرأة .. فإن قيل لو فعلوا ذلك بنا بأن قتلوا صبياننا ونساءنا فهل نقتلهم؟ الظاهر أنه لنا أن نقتل النساء والصبيان ولو فاتت علينا المالية لما في ذلك من كسر قلوب الأعداء وإهانتهم ولعموم قوله تعالى: فَمَنِ اعْتَدَى عَلَيْكُمْ فَاعْتَدُوا عَلَيْهِ بِمِثْلِ مَا اعْتَدَى عَلَيْكُمْ ، وتفويت المال على المسلمين ليس بشيء غريب؛ ولهذا يُحرق رحل الغال مع أن فيه تفويت مال على أحد الغزاة، فإن قال قائل: لو هتكوا أعراض نسائنا فهل نهتك أعراض نسائهم؟ لا؛ هذا لا نفعله، لماذا؟ لأن هذا محرم بنوع ولا يمكن أن نفعله لأنه ليس محرماً لاحترام حق الغير ولكنه محرم بالنوع فلا يجوز أن نهتك أعراض نسائهم .. لو لم نفعل بهم ما فعلوا بنا صار هذا ذلاً أمامهم .. هم قتلوا نساءنا نقتل نساءهم، هذا هو العدل ليس العدل أن نقول إذا قتلوا نساءنا ما نقتل نساءكم لأن هذا يؤثر عليهم تأثيراً عظيماً .. ]ا- هـ. 

وهذا هو الرابط :
فتوى الشيخ إبن عثيمين في جواز قتل نساء وصبيان الكفار
http://upload.9q9q.net/file/351KKhwX...ccounting.html

:: للتحميــــل ::

http://upload.9q9q.net/file/PmKssphH...ccounting.html

http://www.archive.org/download/Eiere_622/abriaa.ram

وقد عقب على كلام ابن عثيمين رحمه الله أبو بصير قائلاً :
ثالثاً: أفاد الشيخ في كلامه الآنف الذكر أعلاه أنه يجوز قصد قتل أطفال ونساء المشركين .. ولو كانوا مُتحيزين عن المقاتلة من المشركين .. إن هم قصدوا قتل أطفال ونساء المسلمين من قبيل المعاملة بالمثل، ورد العدوان بعدوانٍ مماثل .. وهو موطن الخلاف والنزاع مع الشيخ الذي لا نوافقه عليه، ونعتقد أنه قد أخطأ فيه .. نرد عليه من أوجه: 
منها: أن قواعد ونصوص الشريعة دلت على أن المرء لا يجوز أن يؤخذ بجريرة غيره، كما في قوله تعالى:  وَلا تَزِرُ وَازِرَةٌ وِزْرَ أُخْرَى الأنعام:16. وهذه آية تكررت في خمسة مواضع من القرآن الكريم؛ لبيان أهمية المعنى الذي تنطوي عليه الآية الكريمة وتوكيداً له.  
وفي الحديث عن أبي رمثة، قال: انطلقت مع أبي نحو النبي ، ثم إن رسول الله  قال لأبي:" ابنُك هذا؟" قال: أي ورب الكعبة. قال:" حقَّاً؟" قال: أشهد به، قال: فتبسَّم رسول الله  ضاحكاً من ثبت شبهي في أبي، ومن حلف أبي عليَّ، ثم قال:" أما أنه لا يجني عليك ولا تجني عليه "، وقرأ رسول الله : وَلا تَزِرُ وَازِرَةٌ وِزْرَ أُخْرَى [ ]. 
وفي رواية عنه:" أما أنَّك لا تجني عليه، ولا يجني عليك "[ ].
وقال  في حجَّة الوداع:" ألا لا يجني جانٍ إلا على نفسه، ولا يجني والدٌ على ولده، ولا مولودٌ على والده "[ ]. 
وقال :" لا يؤخذُ الرجلُ بجريرة أبيه، ولا بجريرة أخيه "[ ]. وفي رواية:" لا يؤخذُ الرجلُ بجناية أبيه، ولا بجناية أخيه ".
والأطفال ـ وبخاصة منهم الرّضّع! ـ من أبناء المشركين المحاربين، ليس لهم أدنى إرادة ولا دراية فيما جناه آباؤهم، وبالتالي لا يجوز أن يؤخذوا بجريرة وأوزار آبائهم. 
ومنها: أن النصوص الشرعية قد منعت وشددت في المنع من قصد أطفال ونساء المشركين بنوع قتل أو قتال مهما كانت الدوافع والمبررات، كما في الحديث الذي أخرجه البخاري وغيره عن ابن عمر  أن امرأة وُجدت في بعض مغازي النبي  مقتولة، فأنكر رسول الله  قتل النساء والصبيان.
وعن حنظلة الكاتب، قال: غزونا مع رسول الله ، فمررنا على امرأة مقتولة قد اجتمع عليها الناسُ، فأفرجوا له، فقال:" ما كانت هذه تُقاتِلُ فيمن يُقاتِلُ "، ثم قال لرجل:" انطلق إلى خالدِ بن الوليد، فقل له: إن رسولَ الله  يأمرُك، يقول: لا تقتلَ ذُرِّيَّةً ولا عَسِيفاً "[ ].
قلت: قوله  " يأمرُك "؛ يُفيد التوكيد والوجوب في النهي عن قتل الذراري .. وقوله :" ما كانت هذه تُقاتِلُ فيمن يُقاتِلُ "، مفهوم المخالفة يقضي أنها لو قاتلت وكانت فيمن يُقاتل جاز قتالها وقتلها.
وعن الأسود بن سريع، قال: أتيتُ رسولَ الله  وغزوت معه فأصبت ظهرَ أفضل الناس يومئذٍ، حتى قتلوا الولدان ـ وقال مرة: الذرية ـ فبلغ ذلك رسول الله  فقال:" ما بالُ قوم جاوزهم القتلُ اليوم حتى قتلوا الذريَّة؟!" فقال رجلٌ: يا رسولَ الله: إنما هم أولادُ المشركين! فقال: ألا إنَّ خيارَكم أبناء المشركين، ثم قال: ألا لا تقتلوا ذريةً، ألا لا تقتلوا ذريةً حتى يهبُّ عنها لسانها فأبواها يهودانها وينصرانها "[ ]. 
وكان رسول الله  إذا أمَّر رجلاً على سريةٍ، أوصاه في خاصَّة نفسه بتقوى الله، ومن معه من المسلمين خيراً، فقال:" اغزوا باسم الله، وفي سبيل الله، قاتلوا من كفَرَ بالله، اغزوا ولا تغدروا، 
ولا تَغُلُّوا، ولا تَمثُلُوا، ولا تقتلوا وليداً ... " مسلم. 
وفي رواية عند البيهقي وغيره:" ولا تقتلوا وليداً طفلاً، ولا امرأة، ولا شيخاً كبيراً ...". 
وفي شرح معاني الآثار للطحاوي بسند صحيح، أن رسول الله  كان إذا بعث جيوشه قال:" لا تقتلوا الولدان " وفي رواية:" لا تقتلوا شيخاً كبيراً " وفي رواية " لا تقتلوا وليداً ولا امرأة ".
وعن ابن عمر قال: كتب عمر إلى الأجناد:" لا تقتلوا امرأة ولا صبياً ". 
ومن وصايا أبو بكر  لأمراء الجند:" لا تقتلوا امرأة، ولا صبياً، ولا كبيراً هَرِماً، ولا تقطعوا شجَراً مُثمراً، ولا تُخرِّبُنَّ عامراً، ولا تعقرنَّ شاة ولا بعيراً إلا لمأكله، ولا تغرقُنَّ نخلاً ولا تحرقنه، ولا تغلل، ولا تجبن "[ ]. 
وعن يزيد بن هُرْمُز، أن نجدَةَ كتب إلى ابن عباس يسأله عن قتل أطفال المشركين .. فكتب إليه ابن عباس: إنك كتبتَ إليَّ تسأل عن قتل أطفال المشركين، فإن رسول الله  لم يقتلهم، وأنت فلا تقتلهم، إلا أن تعلم منهم ما علم الخَضِرُ من الغلام حين قتله![ ]. 
والأحاديث والآثار التي تمنع من قصد قتل أطفال ونساء المشركين أكثر من أن تُحصر في هذا الموضع .. وفيما تقدم ذكره كفاية وزيادة لمن نشد الحق. 
ومنها: رغم عدد الحروب والغزوات التي خاضها النبي  وخاضها أصحابه رضوان الله تعالى عنهم، والتابعون لهم بإحسانٍ في القرون الثلاثة الأولى المشهود لها بالخيرية والفضل .. ورغم ما تعرض له المسلمون من اعتداءات في تلك القرون الأولى المباركة .. لم يُعرف عن النبي  ولا عن أصحابه، ولا التابعين لهم بإحسانٍ .. أنهم قصدوا قتل ذراري وأطفال المشركين أو قتل نسائهم! 
وقوله  لأصحابه عام الحديبية:" أشيروا أيها الناس علي، أترون أن أميل إلى عيالهم وذراري هؤلاء الذين يريدون أن يصدونا عن البيت .."؛ إنما يُريد سبي عيالهم وذراريهم، وليس قتلهم كما فهم البعض!  
ومنها: أن الأطفال لا تُقتل لأنها أنفس مُصانة شرعاً، وأنها على الفطرة والملة .. وليس لكونهم مجرد مال ـ كأي مالٍ ـ وبالتالي يُمكن الاستغناء عن هذا المال أو التضحية به أو هدره لمصلحة ترجح عنه كما زعم الشيخ .. فالنبي  علل السبب الذي يمنع من قتل أطفال المشركين أنهم لا يزالون على طهر ونقاء وصفاء الفطرة والملة والتوحيد .. ولم يلوثوا بذنب بعد .. لذلك قال  لأصحابه:" ألا إنَّ خيارَكم أبناء المشركين .."، فهذا هو السبب الذي منع من قتل أطفال المشركين، وليس لكونهم مجرد مال كأي سلعة من السلع! 
ومنها: أن الآية الكريمة التي استدل بها الشيخ، وهي قوله تعالى: فَمَنِ اعْتَدَى عَلَيْكُمْ فَاعْتَدُوا عَلَيْهِ بِمِثْلِ مَا اعْتَدَى عَلَيْكُمْ ، ليس فيها دليل على ما ذهب إليه؛ فهي آية عامة لكن لا يجوز العمل بها على إطلاقها من دون النظر إلى ما استثناه الشارع وخصه بالحرمة لذاته ومنع المقابلة فيه؛ كمقابلة الغدر بغدر، والخيانة بخيانة، والكذب بكذب، والفجور بفجور .. فالمعصية لا تُقابل بمعصية .. فقد صح عن النبي  أنه قال:" أدِّ الأمانة إلى من ائتمنك، ولا تخن من خانك ". وقتل الأنفس المعصومة البريئة أشد ذنباً وجرماً من مجرد الخيانة؛ فإذا كان لا يجوز أن تُقابل الخيانة بخيانة فمن باب أولى أن لا تُقابل قتل الأنفس المعصومة بقتل الأنفس المعصومة .. فيقع الظلم حينئذٍ مرتين؛ وفي كلا المرتين تكون الضحايا من الأنفس المعصومة البريئة!
ونحو ذلك من سرقك فلا يجوز لك أن تسرقه، ومن شتم أبويك لا يجوز لك أن تشتم أبويه .. ومن اعتدى على عرضك بالقذف والشتم لا يجوز لك أن تعتدي على عرضه بالقذف والشتم .. ولو فعلت تكون قد تعديت وظلمت، وعاقبت من لا ذنب له بجريرة غيره .. ونحو ذلك من قتل طفلك لا تقتل طفله ـ ولا يجوز لك أن تقتل طفله ـ وإنما تقتل القاتل .. فإن قتلت طفله قتلت نفساً معصومة بوزر غيرها، وهذا ليس من المماثلة والمقابلة في شيء، وإنما هو من التعدي والظلم!
ولو قلت: أقتله وطفله معاً .. فهذا كذلك من التعدي والظلم .. وفيه تجاوز لحد المماثلة والمقابلة .. وتكون بذلك قد عاقبت بأكثر مما عُوقبت به!
لا يوجد أحد من أهل العلم يُجيز قتل أطفال القاتل كرد على عدوانه وقتله لأطفال الآخرين من قبيل المقابلة والمماثلة في العدوان .. وإنما الذي أجمعوا عليه قتل القاتل وحسب. 
وعليه نقول: الآية عامة تجيز رد العدوان بعدوان مماثل أياً كان هذا العدوان ونوعه .. إلا ما استثناه الشارع ومنع من المقابلة والمماثلة فيه، كالنصوص ـ التي تُخصص ذلك العام ـ فتُحرم قتل الأطفال والنساء وغيرها من الأعمال المحرمة لذاتها .. والتي تحرم معاقبة المرء بجريرة غيره .. فهذه الأعمال مُستثناة من ذلك العام .. والنصوص الواردة فيها تخصص ذلك العام .. وتقيد ذلك الإطلاق .. فتنبه لذلك!
ومنها: أن هذا القول الذي صدر عن الشيخ رغم شذوذه، وضعفه .. كما تقدم .. فليس من الحكمة ولا السياسة الشرعية العمل بمقتضاه في هذا العصر، ولا الترويج له، وذلك لسببين:
أولهما: أن هذا الباب لو فُتح ووجدت له التبريرات والمسوغات الشرعية .. فإن العدو ـ بحكم آلته العسكرية الضخمة التي يفتقدها المسلمون ـ هو الأقدر على العدوان .. وإنزال الضرر بالمسلمين، وأطفالهم ونسائهم! 
ثانياً: أن العدو يملك الآلة الإعلامية الضخمة التي يفتقدها المسلمون .. والتي يقدر من خلالها أن يُحوِّر ويُبدل حسنات المسلمين ـ أمام الرأي العام ـ إلى سيئات .. فما بالك لو عمل المسلمون بمقتضى كلام الشيخ .. كيف ستكون سمعتهم وصورتهم أمام الرأي العام .. وكيف سينظر الناس إليهم وإلى دينهم .. وماذا سيكون موقفهم .. وهذا بُعدٌ معتبر في ديننا لا يمكن للعاملين من أجل هذا الدين أن يتجاهلوه .. فالنبي  أمسك عن قتل رأس النفاق ابن أُبي حتى لا يُقال أن محمداً يقتلُ أصحابه! 
ومنها: أرجو أن يكون كلام الشيخ المذكور أعلاه عبارة عن زلة لسان .. يقع فيها عادة المتحدث .. وبخاصة أن هذا الكلام لم أجده مخطوطاً للشيخ في كتبه ومؤلفاته على كثرتها؛ إذ لو كان هذا هو مذهب الشيخ في المسألة لوجِدَت مخطوطة في كتبه، والله تعالى أعلم. 
بهذا أرد على كلام الشيخ أعلاه حول مسألة قصد قتل أطفال ونساء المشركين من قبيل المقابلة والمعاملة بالمثل .. وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين.

18/6/1426 هـ.                              عبد المنعم مصطفى حليمة 
24/7/2005م.                                    أبو بصير الطرطوسي 

www.abubaseer.bizland.com

----------


## نضال مشهود

> جزاك الله خيراً أخي الكريم ( أبو مالك العوضي ) 
> قصدت بالمنهي عنه لذاته ما ورد النهي بشأنه مستقلاً ، ومعلومة الأحاديث الواردة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في النهي عن قتل النساء أو الأطفال ، فهل استهداف العدو لأطفالنا يبيح لنا استهداف نساءهم وأطفالهم من باب الرد بالمثل


الشيخ رحمه الله لا يريد ذلك ولا يمكن أن يريد ذلك .
بل الشيخ بين مراده ، أن ما سميته (منهيا لذاته) هو "المنهي عنه بالنوع" بحيث لا يجوز فعله بحال لكونه من حقوق الله تعالى ، لا من حقنا .
فالقاتل يقتص منه ، لأنه من حق الآدميين .
وأما الزنا والافتراء والافتتان وأشباهها ، فليس يجوز فيها الانتقام بمثله ، لأنها منهي عنها بالكلية .

----------


## إحسـان العتيـبي

السؤال:
فضيلة الشيخ، السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته، يوجد من يقول بجواز قتل نساء الكفار المحاربين وأطفالهم إذا قتلوا نساء المسلمين وأطفالهم؛ لقول الله تعالى: )فَمَنِ اعْتَدَى عَلَيْكُمْ فَاعْتَدُواْ عَلَيْهِ بِمِثْلِ مَا اعْتَدَى عَلَيْكُمْ( (البقرة من الآية194) ولِما في ذلك من كسر لقلوب الأعداء، والإهانة لهم، وقد أشكل علي هذا مع قوله تعالى: )وَلاَ تَزِرُ وَازِرَةٌ وِزْرَ أُخْرَى( (الأنعام من الآية164)، فنرجو التوضيح ؟

الجواب:
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته، أما بعد
فإجابة عن سؤالك نقول:
هذا الحكم على من قال به لا يعارض ما جاء من النهي عن قتل غير المقاتلين من النساء والأطفال، كما هو الأصل، ولكن يخرج عن هذا الأصل في حالات ذكرها الفقهاء، مردها للضرورة، ومن ذلك جواز رمي الكفار بالمنجنيق والنار عند الضرورة، مع كون رميهم بذلك يعم ضرره من يجوز قتله ومن لا يجوز، وقد روي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كما عند الترمذي (2686) أنه نصب المنجنيق على أهل الطائف، وبهذا قال جمهور الفقهاء ومنهم الأئمة الأربعة.
ومن ذلك جواز تبييت الكفار، ففي البخاري (3013) ومسلم (1745) عن ابن عباس عن الصعب بن جثامة رضي الله عنهم قال: سئل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن أهل الدار يُبَيَّتون من المشركين، فيصاب من نسائهم وذراريهم، قالهم منهم)، قال الترمذي: وقد رخص قوم من أهل العلم في الغارة بالليل، وأن يبيتوا، وكرهه بعضهم، قال أحمد وإسحاق: لا بأس أن يبيت العدو ليلا. 
أخوكم/ د.خالد المصلح
28/1/1430هـ
http://www.almosleh.com/almosleh/article_1418.shtml

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  توجيه الشيخ المصلح لقول الشيخ العثيمين رحمه الله لا يتماشى مع المعروف عن أهل الفقه في المسألة.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فالشيخ العثيمين رحمه الله أطلق جواز تعمُّد المعاقبة بالمثل نكاية واقتصاصًا ولو كان لغير المقاتلين منهم.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وحُكِي إجماع العُلماء رحمهم الله تعالى على تحريم قتل المجاهدين لنِساء وصبيان الكفَّار المحاربين إن لم يقاتلوا.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  حكى هذا الإجماع ابنُ حزم في مراتب الإجماع (ص201)، والنَّووي في شرح صحيح مسلم (12/48)، وابن تيميَّة في الصارم المسلول (2/253)، وابن حجر في فتح الباري (6/147)، وغيرهم.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  واستثنى بعضهم من ذلك ما لو وقع قتلُهُم من غير قصدٍ ولا تعمُّدٍ لذواتهم، بل قتلوا ضمنًا وعلى غير قدرةٍ للتمييز.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  واستثنوا من ذلك أيضًا ما لو قاتلوا المسلمين كالرِّجال والمقاتلة؛ فإنَّهم يقتلون دفعًا لضَرَرهم.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ونقل الحافظ ابن حجر مخالفة الحازمي للإجماع السابق، فحكى عنه جواز قتل النِّساءِ والصِّبيانِ مُطْلقًا، على ظاهر حديث الصَّعب بن جثَّامة t: أنَّه سأل النبيَّ e عن الدَّار من المشركين يُبَيَّتُون، فيُصَاب من ذراريهم ونسائهم، فقال النَّبيُّ e: ((هُمْ منهم)). أخرجه البخاري (2850) ومسلم (1745).
وأنَّ هذا الحديث ناسخٌ لأحاديث النَّهي!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله في الفتح (6/147): وهو غريبٌ!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال عدنان: ووجه الغرابة أنَّه لا نص ظاهر على النَّسخ، كما يمكن حمل حديث الصعب على ما لو قتلوا ضِمنًا، لا استهدافًا ولا تقصدًا، كما هو المعلوم في مسألة التبييت.
وأقوال الفقهاء في تقرير ما حُكِي إجماعا معروفة، ولم أر له خلافًا مع طول بحث، فالله أعلم.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميَّة رحمه الله في الصَّارم المسْلول (2/206): "قتل المرأة لا يجوز، إلَّا أن تقاتل؛ ... لأنَّ قتل المرأة لمجرَّد الكفر لا يجوز، ولا نعلم قتل المرأة الكافرة الممسكة عن القتال أُبيح في وقتٍ من الأوقات، بل القرآن وترتيب نزوله دليلٌ على أنَّه لم يُبَح قط...". 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقال رحمه الله-أيضًا- في الصَّارم (2/253-260): "تعمُّد قتل المرأة لمجرَّد الكفر الأصلي لا يجوز بالإجماع، وقد استفاضت بذلك السُّنة عن رسول الله e...
ولا ريب عند أهل العلم أنَّ قتل النِّساء لم يكن مباحًا قط؛ فإنَّ آيات القتال وترتيب نزولها كلها دليلٌ على أنَّ قتل النساء لم يكن جائزًا...
وإذا قاتلت المراة الحربية جاز قتلها بالاتفاق؛ لأنَّ النبيَّ e علَّل المنع من قتلها بأنَّها لم تكن تقاتل، فإذا قاتلت وُجِدَ المقتضي لقتلها، وانتفى المانع.
لكن عند الشافعي تقاتل كما يقاتل المسلم الصَّائل، فلا يقصد قتلها بل دفعها، فإذا قدر عليها لم يجز قتلها، وعند غيره إذا قاتلت صارت بمنزلة الرجل المحارب..".
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقال الإمام ابن قيِّم الجوزيَّة رحمه الله في أحكام أهل الذمة (1/152): "لم يشرع رسولُ الله قتل النِّساء والذُّريَّة في شيءٍ من مغازيه ألبتَّة..".
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولم أرَ من وافق الشيخ العثيمين رحمه الله فيما ذكر، غير ما تقدَّمت الإشارة إليه من نقل ابن حجر موافقة الحازمي له.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  والذي في الاعتبار للحازمي (ص 213) نقل النسخ عن ابن عيينة، ثم ردِّ الشافعي عليه.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولكن على القول بالنسخ فهو أوسع من قول العلَّامة العثيمين الذي جوَّزه للمقاصصة عمدًا.
والله أعلم.

----------


## مازيار

روى في صفحة 83 من كتابه رواية عليه زعمها له:
(ما رواه الجماعة واللفظ للبخاري([1]) من حديث أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه قال: *(**عَدَا يَهُودِيٌّ فِي عَهْدِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَلَى جَارِيَةٍ، فَأَخَذَ أَوْضَاحًا كَانَتْ عَلَيْهَا، وَرَضَخَ رَأْسَهَا، فَأَتَى بِهَا أَهْلُهَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَهِيَ فِي آخِرِ رَمَقٍ وَقَدْ أُصْمِتَتْ، فَقَالَ لَهَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: ((مَنْ قَتَلَكِ؟)) فُلاَنٌ لِغَيْرِ الَّذِي قَتَلَهَا، فَأَشَارَتْ بِرَأْسِهَا: أَنْ لاَ، قَالَ: فَقَالَ لِرَجُلٍ آخَرَ غَيْرِ الَّذِي قَتَلَهَا، فَأَشَارَتْ: أَنْ لاَ، فَقَالَ: فَفُلاَنٌ لِقَاتِلِهَا، فَأَشَارَتْ: أَنْ نَعَمْ، فَأَمَرَ بِهِ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَرُضِخَ رَأْسُهُ بَيْنَ حَجَرَيْنِ).*
وفي رواية:* (فَأُخِذَ اليَهُودِيُّ، فَاعْتَرَفَ* *فَأَمَرَ بِهِ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَرُضَّ رَأْسُهُ بَيْنَ حَجَرَيْنِ** ([2])**).*
وفي رواية:* (**فَجِيءَ بِهِ، فَلَمْ يَزَلْ حَتَّى اعْتَرَفَ* *فَأَمَرَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَرُضَّ رَأْسُهُ بِالحِجَارَةِ** ([3])**).*
وفي رواية:* (**أَنَّ رَجُلًا مِنَ الْيَهُودِ قَتَلَ جَارِيَةً مِنَ الْأَنْصَارِ عَلَى حُلِيٍّ لَهَا، ثُمَّ أَلْقَاهَا فِي الْقَلِيبِ، وَرَضَخَ رَأْسَهَا بِالْحِجَارَةِ، فَأُخِذَ، فَأُتِيَ بِهِ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، فَأَمَرَ بِهِ أَنْ يُرْجَمَ حَتَّى يَمُوتَ، فَرُجِمَ حَتَّى مَاتَ ([4])).)
*فمثل ما يحدث لنا الآن من قتل الاطفال و الاناث حدث زمن النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  و كان هديه هكذا و ليس هديه ان يقتل جارية من اليهود مقابلة بالمثل!
([1]) (5295)، وانظر صحيح مسلم (15-1672)، وسنن أبي داود (4527).

([2]) صحيح البخاري (2413).

([3]) صحيح البخاري (2746).

([4]) صحيح مسلم (16-1672).

----------


## الوايلي

> روى في صفحة 83 من كتابه رواية عليه زعمها له:
> (ما رواه الجماعة واللفظ للبخاري([1]) من حديث أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه قال: *(**عَدَا يَهُودِيٌّ فِي عَهْدِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَلَى جَارِيَةٍ، فَأَخَذَ أَوْضَاحًا كَانَتْ عَلَيْهَا، وَرَضَخَ رَأْسَهَا، فَأَتَى بِهَا أَهْلُهَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَهِيَ فِي آخِرِ رَمَقٍ وَقَدْ أُصْمِتَتْ، فَقَالَ لَهَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: ((مَنْ قَتَلَكِ؟)) فُلاَنٌ لِغَيْرِ الَّذِي قَتَلَهَا، فَأَشَارَتْ بِرَأْسِهَا: أَنْ لاَ، قَالَ: فَقَالَ لِرَجُلٍ آخَرَ غَيْرِ الَّذِي قَتَلَهَا، فَأَشَارَتْ: أَنْ لاَ، فَقَالَ: فَفُلاَنٌ لِقَاتِلِهَا، فَأَشَارَتْ: أَنْ نَعَمْ، فَأَمَرَ بِهِ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَرُضِخَ رَأْسُهُ بَيْنَ حَجَرَيْنِ).*
> وفي رواية:* (فَأُخِذَ اليَهُودِيُّ، فَاعْتَرَفَ* *فَأَمَرَ بِهِ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَرُضَّ رَأْسُهُ بَيْنَ حَجَرَيْنِ** ([2])**).*
> وفي رواية:* (**فَجِيءَ بِهِ، فَلَمْ يَزَلْ حَتَّى اعْتَرَفَ* *فَأَمَرَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَرُضَّ رَأْسُهُ بِالحِجَارَةِ** ([3])**).*
> وفي رواية:* (**أَنَّ رَجُلًا مِنَ الْيَهُودِ قَتَلَ جَارِيَةً مِنَ الْأَنْصَارِ عَلَى حُلِيٍّ لَهَا، ثُمَّ أَلْقَاهَا فِي الْقَلِيبِ، وَرَضَخَ رَأْسَهَا بِالْحِجَارَةِ، فَأُخِذَ، فَأُتِيَ بِهِ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، فَأَمَرَ بِهِ أَنْ يُرْجَمَ حَتَّى يَمُوتَ، فَرُجِمَ حَتَّى مَاتَ ([4])).)
> *فمثل ما يحدث لنا الآن من قتل الاطفال و الاناث حدث زمن النبي  و كان هديه هكذا و ليس هديه ان يقتل جارية من اليهود مقابلة بالمثل!
> .


إذاً هذا دليل على ان المعاملة بالمثل جائز شرعاً ؟ 
هكذا تقصد اخي الكريم ؟

----------


## مازيار

سلام عليكم اخي الحبيب
المقابلة بالمثل يجوز شرعاً و لكن يجب ان نعتدي انما على الذي اعتدى و لاغيره لأن الله سبحانه يقول:(فمن اعتدى عليكم فاعتدوا عليه بمثل ما اعتدى عليكم) و لم يقل "فاعتدوا عليهم" او "فاعتدوا على نسائهم و اطفالهم"
و هذا الحديث البخاري ايضاً  يبين ان الرسول  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  انما قتل القاتل و ماقتل جارية من اليهود مقابل الجارية المسلمة

----------


## الوايلي

دولة كاملة تقصف المسلمين كيف احصل على القاتل ؟

----------


## مازيار

لا فرق في الشريعة بين المدني و العسكري و انما الشريعة تتقسم الناس لمحارب و غير محارب و المحارب كل من اعان على القتال بنفسه او بماله او برايه و بهذا المقياس فان الشعوب الغرب محاربة. شعوب الغرب محاربة لانها انتخبت باختيارها زعماءها و ممثليها في البرلمانات التي ترسم السياسات التي تقتل ابنائنا و تحتل بلادنا و تنهب ثرواتنا و هي التي تدفع الضرائب لتمويل هذه السياسات و تمد الجيوش المعتدية علينا بالجنود و الدعم و تاييد ...
اما الاطفال و النساء لهم حالتين:
1. مختلطين بالمحاربين: فيجوز قتلهم لحديث الذي يقول: (هم منهم)
2. غير مختلطين بالمحاربين: فلا يجوز قتلهم لاحاديث التي يحرم قتل النساء و الاطفال. و كما سبق بيانه (فاعتدوا عليه بمثل ما اعتدى عليكم) لا يقيّد هذه الاحاديث.

----------


## محمد بن علي القيسي

كلام الشيخ في شرح الزاد واضح في أنه لا يجوز قتلهم.. حيث قال رحمه الله:
قال في الروض: «ويجوز تبييت الكفار» أي: مباغتتهم بالليل، ولكن هذا مشروط بأن يقدم الدعوة لهم، فإذا دعاهم ولم يستجيبوا فإنه لا بأس أن يباغتهم، ويدعوهم إلى أمور ثلاثة:
الأول: الإسلام.
الثاني: الجزية.
الثالث: فإن أبوا فالقتال.
هكذا كان النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم يبعث البعوث على هذا الأساس.
وقال: «ورميهم بالمنجنيق» والمنجيق بمنزلة المدفع عندنا، وكانوا في الأول يضعون المنجنيق بين خشبتين وعليهما خشبة معترضة، وفيها حبال قوية، ثم يُجعل الحجر بحجم الرأس أو نحوه في شيء مقبب، ثم يأتي رجال أقوياء يشدونه ثم يطلقونه، وإذا انطلق الحجر انطلق بعيداً، فكانوا يستعملونه في الحروب، فيجوز أن يُرمى الكفار بالمنجنيق، وفي الوقت الحاضر لا يوجد منجنيق، لكن يوجد ما يقوم مقامه كالطائرات والمدافع والصواريخ وغيرها.
وقال: «ولو قُتِلَ بلا قصد صبي ونحوه» من المعلوم أننا إذا رميناهم بالمنجنيق فإنه سوفَ يُتلف من مرّ عليه من مقاتل وشيخ كبير لا يقاتل، وامرأة وصبي، لكن هذا لم يكن قصداً، وإذا لم يكن قصداً فلا بأس، أما تعمد قصف الصبيان والنساء ومن لا يقاتل فإن هذا حرام ولا يحل، لكن يثبت تبعاً ما لا يثبت استقلالاً، وقد رمى الرسول صلّى الله عليه وسلّم: أهل الطائف بالمنجنيق، فالسنة جاءت به، والقتال قد يحتاج إليه.
وقال: «لا يجوز قتل صبي ولا امرأة وخنثى وراهب وشيخ فانٍ وزمن وأعمى لا رأي لهم ولم يقاتلوا أو يُحرضوا» هؤلاء سبعة أجناسٍ لا يجوز قتلهم إلا بواحد من أمور ثلاثة:
الأول: أن يكون لهم رأي وتدبير، فإن بعض كبار الشيوخ ولو كان شيخاً فانياً لا يستطيع أن يتحرك، فإن عنده من الرأي والتدبير ما ليس عند الشاب المقاتل.
الثاني: إذا قاتلوا كما لو اشترك النساء في القتال فإنهم يقتلن.
الثالث: إذا حرَّضوا المقاتلين على القتال وصاروا يغرونهم بأن افعلوا كذا، اضربوا كذا إلى آخره، فإنهم يقتلون؛ لأن لهم تأثيراً في القتال.

ولعله تراجع عن فتواه الصوتية، أو كانت في ظرف لم يستحضر فيه المسألة وما إذا كانت محل اتفاق بين العلماء أو لا...الخ والله أعلم.

----------


## الوايلي

الآن اقتنعت

----------


## دحية الكلبي

*هذه المسألة لم يُتطرق لها ببحث موسع  مؤصل ، وياليت الإخوة يفيدوننا ...
______________________________  __________
ملاحظات :
حديث التبييت للصعب بن جثامة رضي الله عنه ليس فيه دليل على جواز " استقصاد نساءهم وأطفالهم بالقتل " بل يدل على العكس
كما قال بذلك النووي ، فقد عنون في شرحه لصحيح مسلم (باب جواز قتل النساء والصبيان في البيات من غير تعمد ) 
وقال ومعنى ( البيات ، ويبيتون ) أن يغار عليهم بالليلبحيث لا يعرف الرجل من المرأة والصبي .
ولابن حجر كلام في ذلك على ماأظن.

فبالجملة هذا الحديث لايخدم من أفتى بجواز استقصادهم بالقتل ، وكذلك غفر الله لمن توسع في هذا الباب وجرّ على المسلمين شراً عظيماً .

-------------------------------
ابن عثيمين رحمه الله استدل بالآية ! وهنا مربط الفرس ، هل يجوز المعاقبة بالمثل حتى ولو كان 
في أمر محرم شرعاً ؟ 
وهل التبرير ( بالتنكيل بالمشركين وانكسار قلوبهم ) يجيز لنا هذا الفعل ؟؟
الآية نزلت فيمن أراد التمثيل بالمشركين الذي مثلوا بقتلى المسلمين من صحابة رسول الله !!
وقد ذكر القرطبي في تفسير هذه الآية عدة مسائل من بينها :
(( 
[ الثانية ] واختلف أهل العلم فيمن ظلمه رجل في أخذ مال ثم ائتمن الظالم المظلوم على مال ، هل يجوز له خيانته في القدر الذي ظلمه ; فقالت فرقة : له ذلك ; منهم ابن سيرين وإبراهيم النخعي وسفيان ومجاهد ; واحتجت بهذه الآية وعموم لفظها . وقال مالك وفرقة معه : لا يجوز له ذلك ; واحتجوا بقول رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : أد الأمانة إلى من ائتمنك ولا تخن من خانك . رواه الدارقطني . وقد تقدم هذا في " البقرة " مستوفى ووقع في مسند ابن إسحاق أن هذا الحديث إنما ورد في رجل زنى بامرأة آخر ، ثم تمكن الآخر من زوجة الثاني بأن تركها عنده وسافر ; فاستشار ذلك الرجل رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في الأمر فقال له : أد الأمانة إلى من ائتمنك ولا تخن من خانك . وعلى هذا يتقوى قول مالك في أمر المال ; لأن الخيانة لاحقة في ذلك ، وهي رذيلة لا انفكاك عنها ، فينبغي أن يتجنبها لنفسه ; فإن تمكن من الانتصاف من مال لم يأتمنه عليه فيشبه أن ذلك جائز وكأن الله حكم له ; كما لو تمكن الأخذ بالحكم من الحاكم . وقد قيل : إن هذه الآية منسوخة ، نسختها واصبر وما صبرك إلا بالله . ))*

----------


## مازيار

> لا فرق في الشريعة بين المدني و العسكري و انما الشريعة تتقسم الناس لمحارب و غير محارب و المحارب كل من اعان على القتال بنفسه او بماله او برايه و بهذا المقياس فان الشعوب الغرب محاربة. شعوب الغرب محاربة لانها انتخبت باختيارها زعماءها و ممثليها في البرلمانات التي ترسم السياسات التي تقتل ابنائنا و تحتل بلادنا و تنهب ثرواتنا و هي التي تدفع الضرائب لتمويل هذه السياسات و تمد الجيوش المعتدية علينا بالجنود و الدعم و تاييد ...
> اما الاطفال و النساء لهم حالتين:
> 1. مختلطين بالمحاربين: فيجوز قتلهم لحديث الذي يقول: (هم منهم)
> 2. غير مختلطين بالمحاربين: فلا يجوز قتلهم لاحاديث التي يحرم قتل النساء و الاطفال. و كما سبق بيانه (فاعتدوا عليه بمثل ما اعتدى عليكم) لا يقيّد هذه الاحاديث.


تراجعت عن القول ان شعوب الغرب محاربة، لان فيها مسلمون لايجوز قتلهم حتى ان كان قتل غيرعمد. يقول الله تعالى:
(هُمُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَصَدُّوكُمْ عَنِ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ وَالْهَدْيَ مَعْكُوفًا أَنْ يَبْلُغَ مَحِلَّهُ وَلَوْلَا رِجَالٌ مُؤْمِنُونَ وَنِسَاءٌ مُؤْمِنَاتٌ لَمْ تَعْلَمُوهُمْ أَنْ تَطَئُوهُمْ فَتُصِيبَكُمْ مِنْهُمْ مَعَرَّةٌ بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ لِيُدْخِلَ اللَّهُ فِي رَحْمَتِهِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ لَوْ تَزَيَّلُوا لَعَذَّبْنَا الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْهُمْ عَذَابًا أَلِيمًا)

----------

